# The Curious Artwork of i-am-your-idea- feedback pls!



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

Thought it was about time i shared some of my drawings with urban.

just waiting to get them on flickr... 40% now..

brb!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

I really really like some of it


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

here we go!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

The ones that I like:


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

Moomins to amoebas 

(#3)


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

these aren't in any particular order..


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2008)

i like these ones:


i-am-your-idea said:


>





Dillinger4 said:


>





i-am-your-idea said:


>


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

I would be interested in buying one or two of those as prints, if you are selling.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

these are old, but still like them!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 27, 2008)

Dear lord woman, you've been hiding a real talent! 

From what's been posted so far I love this one:


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would be interested in buying one or two of those as prints, if you are selling.




aw thanks! feel free to print any off that you like


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 27, 2008)

I've already looked at these...and thought.




e2a::: not all of them per se...but enuff to _think_ on.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

What sort of feedback do you want, i-am-your-idea?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> What sort of feedback do you want, i-am-your-idea?



any!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

am i going to get told off for this?


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> any!



OK. I'll wait till you've finished loading em up so's I can have a look at all of em.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

Overwhelming theme of sexual abuse (imo).


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Overwhelming theme of sexual abuse (imo).



Can you expand on that one? I am interested as to what makes you say so...


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Can you expand on that one? I am interested as to what makes you say so...



I will in a minute. I'm just waiting for the b/f to get back and see his reaction too.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

this one is copied from an eskimos drawing.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Can you expand on that one? I am interested as to what makes you say so...



hmm - i don't know about that, specifically, and obviously cesare will answer for herself - but there seems to be some ambiguity of feeling in the way 'womanly' figures are represented compared to 'girl' figures, and there's a juxtaposition of lots of childlike symbols (and some overtly childlike ways of interpreting the trappings of womanhood, such as high heels) - there is also a sexual content to lots of the pictures, which often has a sinister edge...

eta - i thing there's some great stuff here, btw.  I like sinister sexuality in art.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

I was sort of picking up on that...


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> eta - i thing there's some great stuff here, btw.  I like sinister sexuality in art.



thats how i was going to put it- sinister and sexual


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Can you expand on that one? I am interested as to what makes you say so...



He doesn't agree btw.

The reason for my observation (and it was just imo, how they struck me) was the linking of sexuality with rats and serpents, together with the invasive/oppressive nature of what the rats and serpents are doing.  Also the positioning of the figures where there's more than one, generally with a theme of domination. The 'normal' male + female one, has him standing on the edge of a precipice. And fragmentation. Just a few impressions.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

nom nom!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> He doesn't agree btw.
> 
> The reason for my observation (and it was just imo, how they struck me) was the linking of sexuality with rats and serpents, together with the invasive/oppressive nature of what the rats and serpents are doing.



which rats? 

i was interested in snakes being symbols of predeterminism (as claimed on egodeath.com)


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry for so many doodley ones... they arent my best, but i've reached my limit on flickr now!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dear lord woman, you've been hiding a real talent!



 thanks!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> which rats?
> 
> i was interested in snakes being symbols of predeterminism (as claimed on egodeath.com)



These rats. They may be small dogs though which is no reflection on your draughtsmanship 











Other themes are scary eyes (was that why you got upset with me on the other thread re the eyes thing, btw?)


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

some of the creatures arent meant to be any particular animal, im not sure what they are either!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

One of the more sinsister themes for me was the all the disconnected body parts.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> One of the more sinsister themes for me was the all the disconnected body parts.



That's the fragmentation thing I was referring to.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> That's the fragmentation thing I was referring to.



fragmentation of the self, innit.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> fragmentation of the self, innit.



Yes, that's what I assumed.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

This is one of my favourite 'curious art' websites for you to have a look at, i-am-your-idea: http://www.thelotuseater.com/ 




Is Chagall one of your influences btw?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

some more of my stuff is on

www.noise.net/iamyouridea

and

http://i-am-your-idea.deviantart.com/gallery/

feel free to lift any images off these galleries and put em on this thread. i've reached my limit on flickr for now.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Is Chagall one of your influences btw?



my favourite! 

http://theboldsoul.lisataylorhuff.com/photos/favorite_artwork/282_lv_lg.html <--- love this one by him


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> This is one of my favourite 'curious art' websites for you to have a look at, i-am-your-idea: http://www.thelotuseater.com/



thanks for the link. theres some interesting stuff on there, but dont like it that much. although i love the person with trees for hands, they clearly stole my idea!! 

the people are too impersonal for me, but i like the design of the site with the little ladybirds and moths. also liked the suprise that some of the images have parts of the animated!


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> thanks for the link. theres some interesting stuff on there, but dont like it that much. although i love the person with trees for hands, they clearly stole my idea!!




Why don't you like it?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

That could be me.....


i-am-your-idea said:


> 5e71_o.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Why don't you like it?



it looks he is scared to use anything but grey pencil? its very neat, and the detail is painful! i like images that look like people have really enjoyed making them. the subject matter is very emotional, but the mark making seems cold to me. the faces are very impersonal.

i prefer more folky stuff.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2008)

this is the image that has stayed in my head:


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

eerie, isnt it?


----------



## janeb (Apr 27, 2008)

I like a lot of this work, some strongly reminds me of Leonora Carrington who I adore


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

janeb said:


> I like a lot of this work, some strongly reminds me of Leonora Carrington who I adore



just checking out her stuff now, thanks 

eta - woo, ducks!!!

i like this creature with a goldfish bowl on his back - http://www.bienalmonterreyfemsa.com/assets/009/17090.jpg

and this one, but what is going on in it? - http://www.nyas.org/snc/rw/46/images/varos1.jpg


----------



## idioteque (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of them remind me of the artwork in Damien Rice's album sleeves...

I really like all of it, you're so talented!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

aw, thank you!! this is really encouraging!


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> it looks he is scared to use anything but grey pencil? its very neat, and the detail is painful! i like images that look like people have really enjoyed making them. the subject matter is very emotional, but the mark making seems cold to me. the faces are very impersonal.
> 
> i prefer more folky stuff.



I like all the shades of grey/segueing (sp?) and some of the clever stuff such as being able to make the ladybird fly away. And some of the subtle movement, catch it in the corner of your eye.

I thought you'd quite like what s/he expresses on the last page though.

S/he's tle on deviantart btw. Some of their pre depressive work is in colour.

-------------------


By the by, it's quite interesting how the female posters pick up on the sinister sex aspect, but the male ones don't seem to (or want it explained further).


----------



## soulman (Apr 27, 2008)

Some beautiful art. Cheers


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 27, 2008)

Some lovely stuff, and  really interesting / unsettling.

If you want constructive criticism, i'd avoid text in pictures, it's rarely un-clunky (or something) - especially the 'reality' sign, that really drags down an otherwise interesting piece.

But genuinely really impressive stuff


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the colours best, especially the limited use of primaries (and always in the negative sense).

It'll be interesting to see your own unique style develop, i-am-your-idea. At the moment you seem to be drawing (haha) from a few obvious influences. That's a temporal thing though, I reckon.


----------



## soulman (Apr 27, 2008)

LMAO at some of the above responses...


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Some lovely stuff, and  really interesting / unsettling.
> 
> If you want constructive criticism, i'd avoid text in pictures, it's rarely un-clunky (or something) - especially the 'reality' sign, that really drags down an otherwise interesting piece.
> 
> But genuinely really impressive stuff



thanks! yes, i'ld agree with that. i've been trying to be experimental with creating tension between text and image. 

i like the text in this photo-

http://www.noise.net/featured-work.asp?artist_id=6893&wid=32521

not sure bout the handwriting in this one-

http://www.noise.net/featured-work.asp?artist_id=6893&wid=32656

tension between text and image? -

http://www.noise.net/featured-work.asp?artist_id=6893&wid=32920
http://www.noise.net/featured-work.asp?artist_id=6893&wid=32945
http://www.noise.net/featured-work.asp?artist_id=6893&wid=32946
http://www.noise.net/featured-work.asp?artist_id=6893&wid=33033

i've only done my first year of uni (on me 2nd gap year now), but looking forward to going back this september! hopefully i'll learn more about using text in my images then.  i would be interested to get some feedback on those images. i think in some of them the text is successful?


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

Much of it looks like the kind of thing I saw fine art students producing when I went to art school. I imagine that you have had some sort of art school / alevel bacakground as there is a strong sense of trappings that art school gives, you have been moulded. If you keep your art up for long enough you may lose the that watermark. Which manifests yourself in your work by being sexual with strong conflicting elements such as shock or disgust. It is pretty good but it does not jump out at me, looks like the kind of thing I have seen a thousand times before and had presented to me, in the hope that we would hang it or sell it in the gallery. Your work strikes me as that of someone who is an adolescent and quite immature.


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> i've only done my first year of uni



I was right. Your work will be much better when you leave university and develop your own style rather than the style of art students at university. Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but your work isn't really that original. It will become original when you leave university and as you become more experienced in life.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> I was right. Your work will be much better when you leave university and develop your own style rather than the style of art students at university. Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but your work isn't really that original. It will become original when you leave university and as you become more experienced in life.






			
				cesare said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting to see your own unique style develop, i-am-your-idea. At the moment you seem to be drawing (haha) from a few obvious influences. That's a temporal thing though, I reckon.



I was being kinder 

I do like the use of colour though.


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

Fools seldom differ


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> Fools seldom differ



stop trying to be clever. it shows ignorance.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> stop trying to be clever. it shows ignorance.



Yeah, it's not so long ago that isitme was at that same place as i-am-your-idea.  Although it might seem like it to him.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> Much of it looks like the kind of thing I saw fine art students producing when I went to art school. I imagine that you have had some sort of art school / alevel bacakground as there is a strong sense of trappings that art school gives, you have been moulded. If you keep your art up for long enough you may lose the that watermark. Which manifests yourself in your work by being sexual with strong conflicting elements such as shock or disgust. It is pretty good but it does not jump out at me, looks like the kind of thing I have seen a thousand times before and had presented to me, in the hope that we would hang it or sell it in the gallery. Your work strikes me as that of someone who is an adolescent and quite immature.



thanks for your feedback.  im still finding my style, every year it changes. its exciting! 

some illustrators i like, who used to be on my course at kingston-

http://www.amyillustration.com/

and

http://www.juliapott.com/
 

i think you could make a similar criticism of their work (underlined bit), but they are still doing well. do you like their work?


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Yeah, it's not so long ago that isitme was at that same place as i-am-your-idea.  Although it might seem like it to him.



It does not seem that long ago to me, and I am not trying to be clever. Simply giving my opinion, and that is that I have seen that kind of work before. Funnily enough from the same place as IAYA goes to. Must be something in the water at the Eldon Building.

Why not pick on any of the other number of opinions on this thread?


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> It does not seem that long ago to me, and I am not trying to be clever. Simply giving my opinion, and that is that I have seen that kind of work before. Funnily enough from the same place as IAYA goes to. Must be something in the water at the Eldon Building.
> 
> Why not pick on any of the other number of opinions on this thread?



Bosky (I think) and I weren't picking up on your opinion, more picking up on that 'fools seldom differ ' comment.


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> do you like their work?




Only just had a quick look and can't say I do.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>



I want this outfit so I can talk to the pigeons...

Really enjoying looking at your artwork.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> It does not seem that long ago to me, and I am not trying to be clever. Simply giving my opinion, and that is that I have seen that kind of work before. Funnily enough from the same place as IAYA goes to. Must be something in the water at the Eldon Building.



no, im not at portsmouth. im at kingston- the best place in the country to study illustration and animation!


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Bosky (I think) and I weren't picking up on your opinion, more picking up on that 'fools seldom differ ' comment.



I was calling you (and myself) a fool


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> no, im not at portsmouth. im at kingston- the best place in the country to study illustration and animation!



You're lucky, UoP is shit. They spend more on a crap student union night club than they do on Education and books, then wonder why nearly every student complains at lack of materials and good teaching staff.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> I was calling you (and myself) a fool



I realise that. Which was an attempt at cleverness for clevernesses sake - inviting i-am-your-idea to disregard the feedback but in a 'knowing' sort of way.


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

No it wasn't, it was a shortened version of "great minds think alike or fools seldom differ?". Interesting and also worrying that you interpreted it that way. :\


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of it is very good.  Some of it does nothing for me.  But the good stuff is the sort of good that makes me smile happily and try and work out what it means.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

like i say, its not me best work. quite a few of em drawn on post-its at work! 

quite doodley stuff, and all of it done since i've been away from uni. so i haven't had an actual project to work on, or any real feedback. i love the way people talk so openly on urban. nobodys ever looked at my work and say 'looks like sexual abuse to me' ! this is really interesting.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> like i say, its not me best work. quite a few of em drawn on post-its at work!
> 
> quite doodley stuff, and all of it doen since i've been away from uni. so i haven't had an actual project to work on, or any real feedback. i love the way people talk so openly on urban. nobodys ever looked at my work and say 'looks like sexual abuse to me' ! this is really interesting.



Thats why I like it round these here parts.


----------



## suburbia (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm quite prepared to believe that my local art school is the exception! but there's a lot of work even at postgraduate levels which is all too often based only on what they think will be expected of them when they leave, looking far too similar to each others, and far less original than this.

I won't re-post all the images I liked but I will add this one:



i-am-your-idea said:


>



It's the look on the real bird's face which creases me up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow some of these are fantastic (not all), really really good stuff. I am a fan. keep them coming. 

Did you say there was a site with them all on?


----------



## keithy (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with isitme, sort of. I do genuinely like some of this work, and some of the ideas you  have, but it's definately obvious that you are a first year. There's nowt wrong with that though, and there's nothing wrong with being 'unoriginal' at this point - other people might have done it all before but you haven't yet and you need to learn through doing this and experimenting etc. Just keep going! Not much student work is original, I would say none but you never know! 

I'm a fine art student.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## suburbia (Apr 27, 2008)

Isitme: my last comment was inspired by what you've been saying and posts made as I wrote mine reveals that we're talking about the same place!

Just compared her course to the fine art you mentioned and the most obvious difference I can see is that being at Kingston will develop your drawing skills etc., which Portsmouth doesn't offer _at all_.

Don't know what it was like when you went there but this would explain why i-a-y-a's art is a LOT better to what can be seen there now.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> Thought it was about time i shared some of my drawings with urban.
> 
> just waiting to get them on flickr... 40% now..
> 
> brb!



How old did you say you were, 18 or something?

It's very good. I'm impressed. You have a huge creative streak.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> this is the image that has stayed in my head:



That one's great.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've always admired people who have a free connection between the creative part of their brain, and their hand, mostly because I don't have it.


----------



## keithy (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>



This one is me favourite I think


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

someone said this was like closed eye visuals?





ice cycle


----------



## ajk (Apr 27, 2008)

Cracking stuff i-a-y-i!  Keep them coming.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

ajk said:


> Cracking stuff i-a-y-i!  Keep them coming.



thanks!! i will! i've filled up flickr, and im onto image shack now


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

What sort of time scale do these represent? (As in the date of the earliest work to the latest).


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> What sort of time scale do these represent? (As in the date of the earliest work to the latest).



year and a half of my gap year, mostly.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

copied from medieval drawings-


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> year and a half of my gap year, mostly.




You've been very productive! You have a real talent for illustration. I'd like to see how your style develops.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You've been very productive! You have a real talent for illustration. I'd like to see how your style develops.



thanks! im draw most days and obsessively scan them in!  looking forward to going back to uni so i can spend a lot more time on art. at the moment i have to do rubbish things like real work.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> ... i have to do rubbish things like real work.



You probably don't want to read this, but...

drawing is sometimes more like real work than cleaning toilets


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You probably don't want to read this, but...
> 
> drawing is sometimes more like real work than cleaning toilets



i sometimes find the empty minded trance of drawing similar to the trances factories put me in.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd quite like to see a thread to showcase Keithy's art plus a few showcasing her thoughts in the philosophy forum.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

isitme said:


> No it wasn't, it was a shortened version of "great minds think alike or fools seldom differ?". Interesting and also worrying that you interpreted it that way. :\




It's OK to differ. Why do you worry about my interpretation? Doesn't threaten anything.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

more copied from medieval art











[/IMG]






eta: woah! sorry for huge files.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

caption: nom nom!

i grew up with a big bosch print in the sitting room...

http://home.actlab.utexas.edu/~litlgirlblue/SoundClass/Bosch.gif

used to spend ages staring at it


----------



## senny dreadful (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> here we go!



Love this! Is it okay if I use it as my desktop background?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

senny dreadful said:


> Love this! Is it okay if I use it as my desktop background?



of course! im flattered


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> i grew up with a big bosch print in the sitting room...
> 
> used to spend ages staring at it



I have a Bosch mousemat courtesy of the Prada museum. Never thought to mention that before. See where you're coming from though, I've spent upwards of 10 years staring at it.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2008)

I've enjoyed looking through them and here is what I would say:

A lot of them feel a bit like the inside of my head when I've got insomnia. By which I mean there are too many things flying around at once and you can't really get a proper hold of any of them.

They are very much like doodles, as you say - a lot of things falling out of your brain and onto the page without much control being exercised over them. I would say that a measure of your skills improving will be an ability to have less "things" in a drawing, whilst still managing to make something with interest to it. And to control what you are drawing, without making it contrived or lifeless.

Also for me some of them sit a little uncomfortably between cartoon (as in, supposed to be "funny") and "surreal", and in turn, there is a danger when doing the "surreal" thing that it's just student-surreal and actually a little obvious or cliched. This kind of stuff is quite popular recently of course.

And as others have said you have to be really careful using text - make sure you don't just become yet another David Shrigley imitator.

But then all of these things I've said, I suspect could be said to nearly any first-year illustration student.

Does that sound really patronising?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Does that sound really patronising?



not at all. really, i appreciate this kind of feedback more than anything! thanks for taking the time to look at my work


----------



## max_freakout (Apr 27, 2008)

love this one so much


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> not at all. really, i appreciate this kind of feedback more than anything! thanks for taking the time to look at my work



I've just looked back through the thread again, and I think that I would choose this one as my favourite:


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

max_freakout said:


> love this one so much



it was never him drawing...


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you heard of David Shrigley, IAYI?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 27, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I've just looked back through the thread again, and I think that I would choose this one as my favourite:



that is interesting! it that was doodled at work on a post-it. i was feeling gloomy.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

teuchter said:


> A lot of them feel a bit like the inside of my head when I've got insomnia. By which I mean there are too many things flying around at once and you can't really get a proper hold of any of them.




i have calmed down quite a lot tho! look at this one


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

another busy one


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 28, 2008)

Everybody keep her talking in here please.

The more she talks about her own art, the less time she has post nonsense.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Everybody keep her talking in here please.
> 
> The more she talks about her own art, the less time she has post nonsense.



i should make a book combining them!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 28, 2008)

As long as I dont have to read it.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> i have calmed down quite a lot tho! look at this one



Yes. That definitely looks like insomnia to me.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> Have you heard of David Shrigley, IAYI?



yeah he is pretty cool! im not sure how he gets his books into big art galleries tho!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2008)

A lot of them are on lined paper.

Is that because you just happened to have lined paper knocking around, or is it a contrived thing, to make it look like that, whereas in actual fact you deliberately chose the lined paper?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

teuchter said:


> A lot of them are on lined paper.
> 
> Is that because you just happened to have lined paper knocking around, or is it a contrived thing, to make it look like that, whereas in actual fact you deliberately chose the lined paper?



i choose not to use lined paper anymore, it makes them difficult to colour on the computer afterwards, and distracts from the drawing..

..but i do like drawing in excerise books, it reminds me of doodling in the margins at school.  i like to have lots of different books to draw in, but try to find ones with blank pages now.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## keithy (Apr 28, 2008)

What do your tutors think about your work?


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

keithy said:


> What do your tutors think about your work?



I'd quite like to see some of your art too, as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

keithy said:


> What do your tutors think about your work?



have been out of uni for year and a half now..

they say 'what do you want us to be looking at?!' re the busy images.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> I'd quite like to see some of your art too, as I mentioned earlier.



Same, if it is at all possible.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2008)

I have seen it, or rather know of it, it is not something that can be posted. I'm sure keithy will explain


----------



## keithy (Apr 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> I'd quite like to see some of your art too, as I mentioned earlier.



I could only show stills and they don't really do justice as it's mostly live art/perf/vid

maybe in a couple of months after i've got me degree show documentation innit... or wait a bit longer and have the documentation of me newest live performance lol


----------



## max_freakout (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> it was never him drawing...



marvellous


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

and it wasn't me drawing either...


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

keithy said:


> I could only show stills and they don't really do justice as it's mostly live art/perf/vid
> 
> maybe in a couple of months after i've got me degree show documentation innit... or wait a bit longer and have the documentation of me newest live performance lol





I'm old fashioned innit. I thought they still wanted concept boards an that.


----------



## keithy (Apr 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> I'm old fashioned innit. I thought they still wanted concept boards an that.


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

keithy said:


>



So your concept board is on the Naked Urbanites thread.

And i-am-your-idea's concept board is on the Ugly Mug thread & philosophy forum.

Am I getting closer?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

i dont have any concepts!


----------



## keithy (Apr 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> So your concept board is on the Naked Urbanites thread.
> 
> And i-am-your-idea's concept board is on the Ugly Mug thread & philosophy forum.
> 
> Am I getting closer?



I wish my concept was my cunt

unfortunately it's a bit more personal than that


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> So your concept board is on the Naked Urbanites thread.
> 
> And i-am-your-idea's concept board is on the Ugly Mug thread & philosophy forum.
> 
> Am I getting closer?




Dude, there is no need for that. Come on.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>



unfortunately seeing that i cannot help but think of this...


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

erm.. shippy.. is that cartoon horse porn?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2008)

no

it's sailor moon.....  

which is probably worse


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

why is it censored?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2008)

to make it look worse than it actually is


----------



## keithy (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> why is it censored?





Shippou-Chan said:


> to make it look worse than it actually is



and also cos horses are dirty fucking bastards


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2008)

actully it's a unicorn


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2008)

a pink one at that


----------



## keithy (Apr 28, 2008)

even worse mate


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I like the way you've woven in all the gnostic/hermetic imagery, i-am-your-idea.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 28, 2008)

you defintiely have a way with pencil/ink/paint


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

Is this earlier work?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> Is this earlier work?



those collages are from the end of my year at uni. didnt really feel able to draw, so i did some collages instead.


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> those collages are from the end of my year at uni. didnt really feel able to draw, so i did some collages instead.



I've always been better at collages/screen prints etc cos I'm rubbish at drawing 

But that's my lack of ability, which I've long since accepted but always rued. 

Why didn't you feel able to draw?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

some from predegree


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> ...didnt really feel able to draw...



See. This is the problem. Drawing isn't always like working in a factory (reference to an earlier post).

I used to enjoy 12 hour, through the night, brain dead factory shifts as a change to creative work. Some of my best ideas came to me whilst plucking bits of plastic off the end of a heavy press whilst stoned and wondering why I was there.

I can do brain dead drawing most days. Just copying lines from a real view, or a directed creation by someone else. But, much of the best work you've posted here is total free-form creativity done for no-one but yourself. When you're in that mood and someone tells you what to draw... well, personally, I'd sooner put on the marigolds and scrub bogs for a Fiver an hour. On the other hand, when I have no creativity left in me whatsoever, I put on the marigolds and go and scrub bogs for a Fiver an hour!


Really enjoying this thread and like the way you've posted everything. Love a few and get frustrated by a few. Might be worthwhile taking a bit of advice from someone with experience and narrowing the selection down to 12, or so for a strong portfolio. That said, I'm glad you've shown everything here. Even the crap ones


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

This one I love:







Has maturity and innocence in great depth. My favourite so far I think.



e2a; whered it go?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> But, much of the best work you've posted here is total free-form creativity done for no-one but yourself.



thats it!  i just draw for myself, and hopefully people can see the enjoyment in the pictures. it doesnt look like im trying to impress anyone, or look clever. its just me, having a look at how im feeling and seeing what emerges. i am pretty brain dead when i draw tho. its just like dreams coming forward _through_ me. it doesnt feel like its me doing it. 

this weekend i've been asked to draw portraits at a charity event  all the money goes to my local hospice.  will be good to do some observational drawings. i can draw a portrait in bout 5 minutes, do you think £3 is about the right price?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> more college drawings


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> ...do you think £3 is about the right price?




Just ask for donations with a suggested price 

You'll be surprised at the generosity of some folk.

Enjoy!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> This one I love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! heres a larger copy of it 






eta- third time lucky?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Just ask for donations with a suggested price
> 
> You'll be surprised at the generosity of some folk.
> 
> Enjoy!



good idea!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> thanks! heres a larger copy of it



Is invisible to me


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

hmm, not sure, i'll try it again

eta- any better?


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer these... Cobwebs, anteater, roses, butterfly, colour

When were these?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> hmm, not sure, i'll try it again
> 
> eta- any better?




Nah. It's buggered


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

end of my year at uni. i like that one too


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Nah. It's buggered



ah rubbish!!!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2008)

um,wow?

Just flicked through this thread,and your pictures are great!! Fantastic,you have a talent


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks xes!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## emanymton (Jun 29, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>




There all good but I really like this one for some reason.

You may want to avoid getting to deep into what they say about you though.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 29, 2008)

emanymton said:


> There all good but I really like this one for some reason.
> 
> You may want to avoid getting to deep into what they say about you though.



thank you! i like mole face too. 

i dont pay any thought at all to what they say about me. they are just something that happens when i settle down to draw. everyone has a mad unconcious mind.

i like things that are naive, dark, surreal or cute. *shrugs


----------



## emanymton (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I was only joking, some of them are a little disturbing but that is not a bad thing.

I should say though (and please don’t talk this the wrong way) as someone with no creative talent of any kind I can be easy to impress


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 29, 2008)

thank you for posting these IAYI, there are great piece in there


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 29, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>



this is a scene from my life 

(but without the curly hair)


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 30, 2008)

Superdupastupor said:


> this is a scene from my life
> 
> (but without the curly hair)



well, dont just sit there then, give her a hug!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>



Ooooh! Like this one. It's a bit William Blake.

You should seriously be getting your stuff seen by book publishers and graphic designers. Have you ever signed-up with a freelance illustrators type website?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2008)

There's some nice work in there!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 30, 2008)

you've got much better since you last posted up your art. 

Varies massively in quality though.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 30, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ooooh! Like this one. It's a bit William Blake.
> 
> You should seriously be getting your stuff seen by book publishers and graphic designers. Have you ever signed-up with a freelance illustrators type website?



im on deviant art, noise and 5oup.. which are prolly not the best sites, but at least i can just give people a link- www.noise.net/iamyouridea 

I've had 2 gap years, doing rubbish jobs (and I've been quietly getting on with drawing), but still have 2 two years of uni left to enjoy. 

I'm not desperate to get my work seen yet, I'm just happy to be producing it right now. Possibly why those last pictures look better, is that they are inspired by other artists work. The picture of hell was transfered from a photocopy of a mosiac, and inked in and photoshopped. also i flipped the image, to change the direction and focus. The people, faces, angels and colour are very much my own, but their composition is stolen!


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 30, 2008)

editor said:


> There's some nice work in there!



Thanks! do you have some friends in publishing you can poke it under the nose/s of?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 30, 2008)

really cool stuff, love the style - one of those things where it looks like it's really simple to sketch/paint like that, yet if you try to replicate it, it proves very hard.

Some made me laugh, some made me go "Ewwwohhhh"


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2008)

delicious, really lovely and surprising


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2008)

Get yourself an agent 

You need guidance.


----------



## cesare (Jul 4, 2008)

I love #206

It reminds me (in a very very good and much more skillfull way) of some of my favourite stuff they used to get us doing as kids, scratch through.


----------



## panpete (Jul 4, 2008)

My feedback, is that I-am-your-idea's art shows a unique and refreshing talent for composition and expression and also a gift for conveying visually atmospheres.

I won't pretend I know exactly what I-am-your-idea is trying to portray, maybe it's over my head, I don't even understand my own artwork. I enjoyed looking at them loads though, they kept my interest in a very definite way. 

Having a visual streak myself, I am also very interested in this threads other posters' interpretations on the work.


> eta - i thing there's some great stuff here, btw. I like sinister sexuality in art.


----------



## panpete (Jul 4, 2008)

I love the use of colour too in many of them.

I don't diss artists who "steal" others stuff, and I believe its an art in itself, knowing what to steal from, or take influence from in others.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 5, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Get yourself an agent
> 
> You need guidance.



i know, i know.

maybe it'll be good tho, just to stay quiet for decades until im 'mazing, and then EXPLODE onto the scene with flying colours.

in the meantime, i'll hide in my room and share with urban ^^


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 5, 2008)

It's really good stuff.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 5, 2008)

impludo said:


> I don't diss artists who "steal" others stuff, and I believe its an art in itself, knowing what to steal from, or take influence from in others.



oh I do.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 19, 2008)

i love it!

and thanks darling for the beautiful painting you did for me!!! its awesome and i love it

Xxx


----------



## Gromit (Jul 19, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


>


 
I'm a bit of a heathen when it comes to art so don't pay too much attention to any of my comments. There is proper arty types on here who know the subject properly.

From what I've seen so far you seem to be struggling to find a definative style thats you. No problem there. Its a stage all artists go through.

Speaking as someone who really only likes very comercial art i don't like a hell of a lot of your stuff. It is too busy for me. 

However i did really like the three above.

Its the wellies that make the first pic.

I wouldn't ever buy the 2nd pic but i like it.

The third pic is probably the one i would buy.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i love it!
> 
> and thanks darling for the beautiful painting you did for me!!! its awesome and i love it
> 
> Xxx



thank you sweetie  xxxxxxx


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> The third pic is probably the one i would buy.



heres the orginal (actually prefer this to the photoshopped one now!)


----------



## Gromit (Jul 19, 2008)

I prefer the photoshopped one tbh.

No sale I'm afraid. I've got no wall space for any more art.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Nov 28, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> As long as I dont have to read it.



this is now going to be my final major project, an illustrated quote book. i get to combine nonsense!


----------



## cesare (Nov 28, 2009)

i-am-your-idea said:


> this is now going to be my final major project, an illustrated quote book. i get to combine nonsense!



Why final? Why not beginning?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> Why final? Why not beginning?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7803991&postcount=122

random quote.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Nov 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> Why final? Why not beginning?



because you are being a knob


----------



## cesare (Nov 28, 2009)

i-am-your-idea said:


> because you are being a knob



 I'm just asking why it's your final major project. Don't you intend doing anymore?


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Nov 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> I'm just asking why it's your final major project. Don't you intend doing anymore?


----------



## cesare (Nov 28, 2009)

i-am-your-idea said:


>



Why don't you just explain if I've missed something? At least I'm interested FFS


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Nov 28, 2009)

last uni project is called final major project


----------



## cesare (Nov 29, 2009)

i-am-your-idea said:


> last uni project is called final major project



Ah, I see. I didn't go to uni, unfamiliar with what these things are called.


----------



## redinsurrection (Nov 29, 2009)

yes you did , you studied film studies, thats what  i heard


----------



## redinsurrection (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 29, 2009)

redinsurrection said:


> was it a great moment in your life to support a violent man against his girlfriend, did it make you important, were you pleased that he was violently hitting me, because it might mean you get laid?



You are seriously creepy. You've been stalking him for years now, following him across message boards, sending PMs to people you don't even know telling lies about him. You need help.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2009)

redinsurrection said:


> yes you did , you studied film studies, thats what  i heard





redinsurrection said:


> was it a great moment in your life to support a violent man against his girlfriend, did it make you important, were you pleased that he was violently hitting me, because it might mean you get laid?





cesare said:


> You are seriously creepy. You've been stalking him for years now, following him across message boards, sending PMs to people you don't even know telling lies about him. You need help.



oooooooooobviously this has got nothing to do with "these" boards...so I won't bother to report...blahblahblah..suffice to say, @redinsurrection,

*t***u***r***d*


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Dec 20, 2009)

some new stuff


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Dec 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, this is really amazing, incredible stuff! 

Really inspiring. I thought some of the comments on this thread were pretty lame though. It's always seemed that there were far more photographers/graphic designers on here than fine artists...I think they get jealous of people who can draw/paint? I know you were looking for constructive criticism but I don't feel like any of the negative comments rang true or showed much understanding of your medium and style. 

My only constructive criticism to you is what I always feel about people who get into illustration or abstract stuff: which is that you always need to switch back and forth between realism and abstract, do realistic still lifes, landscapes, and portraits to keep improving your drawing and painting skills. Just think of it as exercises to keep your eye/mind sharp.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 12, 2010)

very cool, i particularly like the eyes on the dog in pic number 3.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 18, 2010)

Great stuff, you have a very unique style.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the feedback! i'll put some new stuff up soon


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 15, 2011)

great stuff... your work has matured brilliantly!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2011)

You should illustrate children's books. Having a story to start with might well help you, and you anthropomorphise animals extremely well, while conveying innocence and likeability in your human characters. It's an area where you could be really quite successful.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2011)

Only just seen this thread but really like a lot of it.


----------



## radio_atomica (Jan 15, 2011)

om nom nom, some gorgeous stuff on here, i have been inspired, i'm going to get a pen.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'll be uploading more.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 18, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> You should illustrate children's books. Having a story to start with might well help you, and you anthropomorphise animals extremely well, while conveying innocence and likeability in your human characters. It's an area where you could be really quite successful.


 
that is true, she could certainly be successful in that field (if she wants to) but, word of advice/warning. Go to the publishers rather than unknown authors looking for an illustrator. Publishing houses will tell an unknown writer that THEY will pick the illustrator for them. So, doing work for an author, even one whose work has been accepted, is very likely to get you nowhere. If you go directly to the publishers they may like your work and assign you to a particular author. 

I do really think your stuff is very good.  glad you're keeping it up.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 18, 2011)

Maurice Picarda is right.  You should illustrate childrens books.  Perhaps you could try writing one and illustrating it yourself.


----------

